# Leaked: DJI Mavic Air, Official Announcement January 23, 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2018)

```
<a href="https://dronedj.com/2018/01/22/spoiler-alert-dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-minute-flight-time-panorama-and-more/">DroneDJ</a> has leaked images of the DJI Mavic Air which will be announced officially tomorrow.</p>
<p><strong>DJI Mavic Air Rumored Specifications:</strong></p>


<ul>
<li>A 32-megapixel camera with panorama mode</li>
<li>1/2.3 CMOS sensor and new ISP (Image Signal Processor)</li>
<li>4K video spec @ 60fps</li>
<li>3-way gimbal (upgrade from 2-way on Spark)</li>
<li>Four foldable legs like the current Mavic Pro</li>
<li>Obstacle-avoidance sensors in the front, bottom, and back</li>
<li>Equipped with a VPS – Visual Positioning System for better control, hovering and indoor flying</li>
<li>Gesture control</li>
<li>21-minute flight time</li>
<li>It will be available in different matte colors: white, black and red we’ve seen so far</li>
<li>Compatible with DJI Goggles</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-33114 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-folded-top-view.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-folded-top-view-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-folded-top-view-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-folded-top-view-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-top-view.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-top-view-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-top-view-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-black-top-view-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-bottom.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-bottom-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-bottom-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-bottom-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-red.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-red-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-red-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-red-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-featured1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-featured1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-featured1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-featured1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-banner.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-banner-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-banner-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dji-mavic-air-revealed-a-day-early-with-4k-21-min-flight-time-3-colors-white-banner-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 22, 2018)

i'm a bit frustrated tbh...i just got the spark for christmas..i don't use it for video but i like the photos that come out of its 12MP camera - super detailed, i was impressed - and now this comes out with 32 juicy megapixels!!! hopefully also raw shooting...maybe i'll make the switch sometime in summer..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2018)

The 1/2.3 sensor size is terribly small. I find with my DJI drones, they're pretty good for broad landscapes in good light, but in golden hour or darker, it's sludgy mud. I know it's a lot to ask for a larger sensor on a drone this small, but I do hope that they think about aps-c in the refreshes of the larger ones. Getting a rig that could carry a DSLR is still pretty prohibitive.


----------



## spice5.com (Jan 22, 2018)

I have to agree with Tiggy. Shoving nearly 3X the pixels onto the same size sensor which was already REALLY bad in any kind of sub-optimal lighting doesn't sound like a recipe for better images. Google's Pixel has shown that image processing on the software side is getting pretty dang good and can make up some of the difference so I guess we'll see what the real world results are but I would have much preferred a micro four thirds sensor at 24 megapixels.


----------



## honestlo (Jan 23, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> i'm a bit frustrated tbh...i just got the spark for christmas..i don't use it for video but i like the photos that come out of its 12MP camera - super detailed, i was impressed - and now this comes out with 32 juicy megapixels!!! hopefully also raw shooting...maybe i'll make the switch sometime in summer..



32MP is the resolution in panaroma mode and I think the sensor is about 12MP only.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 23, 2018)

The sensor is only 12mp in the new mavic air.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 23, 2018)

yes, true, it's still 12mp...this wasn't mentioned in the original rumor

this takes 25 photos to make a 32mp panorama but...the spark takes 21 in panorama mode..and in LR i created a 60mp photo (11549x5281)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 23, 2018)

Drone has been announced:
https://photorumors.com/2018/01/23/dji-mavic-air-compact-drone-announced/#more-94669


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 23, 2018)

spice5.com said:


> I have to agree with Tiggy. Shoving nearly 3X the pixels onto the same size sensor which was already REALLY bad in any kind of sub-optimal lighting doesn't sound like a recipe for better images. Google's Pixel has shown that image processing on the software side is getting pretty dang good and can make up some of the difference so I guess we'll see what the real world results are but I would have much preferred a micro four thirds sensor at 24 megapixels.



Bigger sensor means bigger camera and lens. That all affects size of the drone and the cost. DJI has micro four thirds setup in Zenmuse camera which can be mounted only to Inspire drones. Be ready to pay ten+ grands for that.

I would be happy with 1" camera from Phantom 4 Pro. Mavic Air isn't product I was hoping for so the waiting continues.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 23, 2018)

I guess I was somewhat close. LOL
From the initial teaser thread: "Key words- insignificant size
My best guess is it will be 4 inches folded. Truly palm size and totally integrated with all the stellar nav and collision avoidance. Maneuvering level- Bat."


----------

